# Patriot One



## D-ru (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello,

It has been some time since I have been on this site. A lot to catch up on.

I was wondering what people thought about Patriot One (Ticker: PAT on TSX). I have been following this company for only 2-3 months now and purchased some shares at that time and now I am thinking of buying more at the current price, even though it is higher now then when I purchased before.

The companies story sounds great, management team also seem to be solid with what there goals are and hitting them on time, has anyone purchased, follow this news.

Thank you


----------

